# Pretty Colours!



## EpicJungle (May 28, 2010)

Spoiler

















I find it very cool... Just thought I'd share it with you!

BTW, i didn't make these pictures~


----------



## rikuumi (May 28, 2010)

Emm.. Ok.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 28, 2010)

Splash brushes....


----------



## gameboy13 (May 29, 2010)

I want more! It looks like watercolor.


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jun 10, 2010)

But... is it art?


----------



## gameboy13 (Jun 10, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> But... is it art?


Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes.


----------



## bluejays (Jun 11, 2010)

looks cool =P


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2010)

Looks like somebody ate a bunch of cake icing and then projectile diarrhead while ballroom dancing in a gym with the floor covered in paper.
_Note to self: Don't try that._

Also, I used inkscape's trace on it because I hated how small it was.
2500x2374 trace.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's cool! I want one lol


----------



## mameks (Jun 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *Looks like somebody ate a bunch of cake icing and then projectile diarrhead while ballroom dancing in a gym with the floor covered in paper.
> Note to self: Don't try that.*
> 
> Also, I used inkscape's trace on it because I hated how small it was.
> 2500x2374 trace.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Jun 21, 2010)

They ARE pretty colors!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL, my thread is still alive?

Maybe i'll post more....

*EDIT:*


----------



## mameks (Jun 22, 2010)

oooh, pretty


----------



## Rydian (Jun 22, 2010)

I think that paper's on LSD.


----------



## al5911 (Jun 22, 2010)

C O O O O L L L L L . . . looks like a smoke (second one)


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 22, 2010)

The first one looks like an elephant smashing his trunk down into a large pool of vimto to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I'm not high)


----------

